# Monthly rental for visitor



## diapolical (Dec 15, 2013)

I have been to Thailand many times in the past few years and may try to settle there in a few years.
Right now I am going for 2 months in mid-Jan 2014 and will be in Bangkok mainly promoting my work as documentary film maker and looking for new assignment with NGOs (not local but on net).
I need a monthly (min one month) room in shared house or apartment block, around 6000-7000bht a month. Clean & quiet, not luxurious.
Can anyone advise me on where to look for this kind of thing?

Much appreciated.

Neil


----------



## albrecht_f (May 8, 2014)

Since you mentioned that you plan on settling for a few years, I think you're wanting to lease an apartment, are you not? anyway, have you tried checking with some real estate agencies? You can also try checking some booking websites since most usually they do short term rental. <Snip> Hope you find one soon!


----------

